# (the conifer garden ).



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

Another middle stage. Painting


----------



## Rafael Yáñez (Oct 20, 2021)

This is original. I like the contrasting colors. Please continue painting it and try to post a clearer photo for the next time.
Continue doing it! Congratulations!


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

Ah , thank you buddy


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

Helen792 said:


> It seems really cool. Hopefully, I'm waiting to see a clear picture of the completed painting.


Thanks Helen . The thing is I started it with the Windsor an Newton (China ) . Which I don't know a thing about . I just ordered some sennolier ,so I might just redo the modeling stage


----------

